
Failing well - jacquesm
http://informationarbitrage.com/post/2953984660/failing-well
======
mentat
Learning from failure is clearly an ingredient in success. However, it seems
that there are varying qualities of learning. People often seem to learn the
wrong lessons both from success and failure. What, beyond "attempt to pay
attention" is effective as a filter for good and bad learning?

------
spydum
"Our servers are over capacity and certain pages may be temporarily
unavailable. We're incredibly sorry for the inconvenience."

Is this the example of failing well? It's a great looking error page.

------
sharescribe
Failure is the path to success.

